# Greyed Out Function in MS Word



## Calvin Ong (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I've a problem with MS Word. All my menu bar functions are greyed out whenever i open a particular Word file. When i restart my pc, everything is back to normal. However, once i open that particular Word file, all the functions under my menu bar is greyed out even if i try to open other Word files. Can anyone advice on this?

Regards
Calvin
CCNA


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Start with the first option in this article

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/32.html


----------

